# Will I damage my grinder by running until all beans are gone?



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

Iberital MC2 auto. If I add 7/14 grams of beans to the hopper and just keep grinding until all the beans have been ground and the I can hear the blades start spinning fast, is there any chance I will damage the grinder/blades? By grinding as above I can prevent wasted/stale beans.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

But then you will also get very uneven grind particles resulting in gushers, under extraction.

Load the hopper up, if you drink enough you will have no problems, or half full with a weight on top of the beans.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RS Designer said:


> Iberital MC2 auto. If I add 7/14 grams of beans to the hopper and just keep grinding until all the beans have been ground and the I can hear the blades start spinning fast, is there any chance I will damage the grinder/blades? By grinding as above I can prevent wasted/stale beans.


No you cannot damage a grinder in this way.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

No


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't drink enough, 3-4 espresso's a day. Why would this result in an uneven grind, the beans still need to pass through the blades (not questioning your knowledge just trying to understand)?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

RS Designer said:


> I don't drink enough, 3-4 espresso's a day. Why would this result in an uneven grind, the beans still need to pass through the blades (not questioning your knowledge just trying to understand)?


There was a thread that ran where people ran a single dose in thirds three times. Then pulled the 1st third of each three grinds as one shot, then the second and then the third, in each case the last shot ran faster.

What makes sense and is observable is that these beans jump around as they are being ground, rather than being pressed into the burrs. This jumping action causes the way the grinder grinds to change and thus the extraction to change.

The best thing you can do is to keep a weight on the beans, this can be done with a juggling sand bag or lady's tights full of rice to help the last few beans in, and then at the end of the day removing whats in there, or purging the stale stuff at the start of the next day.


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks, advice taken.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Dylan said:


> .............. lady's tights full of rice to...


*thanks very much*

i phoned a lady friend for a pair of her tights to ''make my coffee''

she said ''PERVERT'' and hung up.....!


----------



## mooky83 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

